# finally shop revamp



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Been a busy weekend finally got round to revaming my workshop been trying to do this for over a year now it gets cold in the winter but hopefully not any longer i have insulated and boarded out my single garage workshop i still need to paint the wall and put the ceiling up and put new lighting up but a lot of work done this weekend and i feel great for doing it heres some pictures so far







but i still dont know where to put everything


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

keep at it andy

looks good so far
you are almost there
and you won't be 'pineing away' much longer


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

i have enother ten sheets to get through dave the ceiling to do and the floor then to paint it white lol


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

you are half thrugh the hard work 
and don´t worry about how it looks now , there is another with a pile looking nearly like that
everything stuffed into movingbox´s … I wont say who it is ….. but you are alowed to gess 1 time …. LOL

looking forward to see the next update

take care
Dennis


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Now for the easy bit….I for one what to see how you go finishing it…


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I like the fact you are useing wood on the walls, makes it easy to put storage up and not have to find a stud for every screw. At least you are still doing WoodWorking.


----------

